# for those that have stillwater collars



## luoozer (Apr 2, 2009)

so i ordered one the other day, but there wasnt an option on the color when i ordered. i expected an email or something maybe?

i know alot of you have collars from there too, so any help would be great.

im not worryed about it or anything, im sure im not getting ripped off. im just a bit confused :hammer:


----------



## Mara (Feb 19, 2009)

I was actually about to order one for each of my pups..then I realized I didn't know how to pick colors haha.. so I am looking forward to this answer.


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

You can email him before he ships to specify color... he doesn't have a whole lot of color options, but I assure you that a stillwater collar will last a life time! I have a dog who is outside all day...has a kiddy pool, and lays in it all day. I've had his stillwater collar on for the last 4 or so months and it still looks brand new... not sure what kinda metal he uses, but it hasn't shown one sign of rust.


----------



## Carriana (May 13, 2008)

I had this same problem, I was told that you can put a comment in the paypal transaction requesting the color, but I never saw where at the time. I wanted black on yellow but got black on blue instead  Oh well, still the best collar I have ever had bar none and by far the cheapest!


----------



## luoozer (Apr 2, 2009)

alright, i guess ill shoot out an email.

yea ive heard NOTHING but good things about stillwater collars, looking forward to getting it.

thanks alot.


----------



## roe1880 (Nov 8, 2008)

You can email him or call him... his info is on the website... I've ordered plenty from him and have an assortment of different colors and have gotten exactly what i wanted every time...His service and professionalism is unbeatable.


----------



## melrosdog (Dec 21, 2008)

I ordered one last week and after I ordered it he emailed me asking what color I wanted. I got the color yesterday and I love it.


----------



## Roxy_Nie (Oct 10, 2008)

Yeah just email after you make the order. Or you can leave it in the comment on paypal....


----------



## Maximus146 (Apr 15, 2008)

Mine gave the option for collar, but there was an issue with the velcro option.
I placed the order, and emailed him afterwards. He's prompt and professional, I'm sure he'll sort it out. I had the correct collar within just a couple of days.


----------



## Mrs_APBT_America (Jul 19, 2008)

I have always emailed him after the payment, I have ONLY ordered from stillwater and right after an email it usually doesn't even take him longer than an hour to get back to you, plus, my shipments have been no later than 5 days. That place is awesome, my first collar was black overlaid with green. I had email him and asked him if he ever plans on getting anything pink or purple and then he saide he would work on it, and WA LA, he now has those options so just the other day I got my beautiful black overlaid with pink. I couldn't be happier. Hope your experience will be just as wonderful.


----------



## luoozer (Apr 2, 2009)

collar JUST came, i wanted black on orange or black on blue and got black on blue so im happy!

collar looks great and nemo came right over to check it out. ill get pics up soon!


----------



## ~StangChick~ (Jan 1, 2009)

Oh good post..i was wondering the same thing about choosing colors....


----------

